# WC Spring Slam - Canton Ohio (3-6-16)



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

WC Spring Slam - Canton Ohio (3-6-16)

MECA Events

Anybody going to this event? I just happen to browse the Meca site and saw it.

Its about a 3 hour drive but I may try and make it.


----------

